
A List of Tech Recruiter Emails for Cold Emailing - swec
https://www.swecareers.com/recruiter-emails
======
swec
We have crowdsourced a bunch of tech recruiter emails from a group of students
in this Facebook group:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/2054888934622756](https://www.facebook.com/groups/2054888934622756).
It has helped many students get interviews compared to just applying online.

